
Debugging Electron Memory Usage - thepumpkin1979
http://seenaburns.com/debugging-electron-memory-usage/
======
LeoNatan25
“from a 300MB steady state to ~800MB-1GB”

As if 300MB “steady state” is acceptable for an RSS feed and a glorified
collection view.

